# Cooking thermometers



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all, been a while....

I'm looking for a cooking thermometer that has an insertable probe so I can set a temp and have it beep when it's reached.

I had a Polder (just like Alton Brown used at one time) but too many drops to the floor.... well, you know the rest.

I have not been able to find another one that is as accurate as that one, or even as dependable.

I've tried other styles and remote models only to be let down due to lockup or some other weird occurrence. The one I have now, resets every time I open the door of the oven to baste!!! Must be heat sensitive, I guess.

Any ideas?

PS: I'm also looking for a good instant read model.


----------



## beachboy (Feb 20, 2011)

From my research, this is the one to get:

http://www.thermoworks.com/

Tis is a good read too: http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/95/Kitchen-Thermometers


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

BeachBoy,

Thanks for your advise...

I went to the thermoworks website and a new Themapen is on the way.

As for the other read, very informative.

Thanks again,

Redvan.


----------



## tomatomustard (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a probe thermometer that is easy to find replacement probes for. I can never find JUST a replacement probe and end purchasing a whole new thermometer w/ probe. Don't get me wrong, I like buying new stuff but I would like to save some money buy purchasing the probes separate. Any ideas?


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

TomatoMustard,

I haven't had that problem. Usually, the display portion is what craps outs so when buying a new one, I get the probe. As a matter of fact, I have more probes than displays, but sometimes they come in handy when heating various dishes and I don't have enough displays.

Red.


----------



## monroeweiss (Jun 9, 2011)

Commercial thermocouples have replacement probes as well as different probes for different applications.

Surface Probe, air temp probe, food probe all are sold seperatly.

The Unit itself (typically sold with Food Probe) is about $135.00


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

BeachBoy said:


> From my research, this is the one to get:
> 
> http://www.thermoworks.com/


Thank you BeachBoy!!

I didn't know that Thermoworks had an oven thermometer. I have the splash proof pen (way expensive), but for about $20 I think that I'll buy the oven timer model as well.

Mahalo Braddah!!


----------



## tomatomustard (Jun 14, 2011)

monroeweiss said:


> Commercial thermocouples have replacement probes as well as different probes for different applications.
> 
> Surface Probe, air temp probe, food probe all are sold seperatly.
> 
> The Unit itself (typically sold with Food Probe) is about $135.00


That seems a bit over my price range, is there a difference between what you're describing and the cheapo Target brand one I have?


----------

